# mass air flow sensor.



## driftnnismo1 (Aug 21, 2003)

is it true that you can use the mass air flow sensor from a mustang cobra on nissan, if so what year cobra , and is it for all
nissan cars-240sx/se-r. do anyone know of this......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, u can use the cobra MAF....not sure what year cobras.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i would rather use z32 mafs but that's only me..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i would rather use z32 mafs but that's only me.. *



y's that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1. i don't know of many cobra's aftemarket parts even tho i'm sure there are a lot out there. 
2. nissan part for a nissan makes more sense to me..
3. i know that the z32 have PLENTY of aftermarket support. (apexi, hks, just to name a few brands that are known for its intakes w/ z32 maf's)
4. do cobra's maf work with nissan's ecu / fuel management systems??
5. i denno why but everytime i see somebody post a list of their future mods, if it includes a cobra maf, it includes jwt. i'm not a very big fan of jwt..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jwt is the best.....IMO, when it comes to cams and ecu for nissans


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah....well supposedly you can use a Z32 or Ocbra MAF and onstead of having your ECU retuned, you can adjust air flwo with a greddy emanage and also a S-AFC from what I hear. HAvent actually played with on eyet, but this is my next major mod aftert little stuff liek clutch, exhuast and what not


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S-AFC 2. S-AFC works but its very far from ideal.
A Z-32 AFM has a higher cut limit. Meaning it can detect the flow of a lot more air when compared to a stock AFM. You just need to remap the ECU to tell it what the new upper limits of the AFM reading is.
The problem with using an intercept like the S-AFC is that it simply converts the new reading to the old AFM reading which kind of defeats the purpose of the bigger AFM - it simply avoids AFM cut when running high boost.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

either MAF, you could get the standalone FMS and it won't matter what your ECU is doing. One of our maxima guys has a custom turbo setup and his 99 is the worst because there is something wrong with the ECU that makes it next to impossible to boost unless you get a standalone system. he has a S-AFC 2.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JWT makes some great Ecu's... I know from experience.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

The main reson they use the mustang Cobra MAF is because its alot cheaper then a Z32 MAF. and as for cars with alot of aftermarket support, i dont think there is a car with more aftermarket then the mustang. there are atlest 10 dirfrent aftermarket MAFs you can get to upgrade your mustang with if not more. oh and i like JWT, they are alittle on the expensive side, but the know there shit. and i should be able to run just a retuned ECU tell around 350 rwhp. then just piggy it from there.


----------

